# Photos..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm gonna try not to overload. 

Charlie & Theodore









Theodore


















Ella


















Charlie


















Tilly

















(she's got pin feathers where her head was injured -- YAY!)

Malibu


















Jasper









Squeak


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Aw They are all so cute!!
Charlie is so dark  Tilly and Mali are still my favorite


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

All your babies are super cute!!! They look so happy with that twinkle in their eye!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Charlie is getting really dark, he's (and Theodore) 7 months old now. He hasn't got his 'full yellow head' to me, it looks like he's not getting it, and he's losing it instead.. but I'll soon see in another 2-3 months.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How cute is Ella sitting in the food bowl??


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so cute  I can't see the first photo, it says it was removed


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

jasper looks like a split image of my cheeks


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bea said:


> How cute is Ella sitting in the food bowl??


LOL. I really like that one, shame the bars are in the way.

I fixed the first photo up, don't know what happened there! thanks guys.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

solace they are getting real cuties ella in the bowl she has a beautiful face so innocent looking


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the closeup of Charlie with his mottled face. Perfect example of the in between face! It won't be long now he'll be sporting a full grown up yellow mask.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, thank you.

I got a few more of him close up, he seems to be doing that a lot now.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That first photo is too funny


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG ... Ella is a beautiful and Charlie looks like he(?) has so much personality!! Awsome birdies.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Solace,

You can overload any time, I just love your pictures. All your tiel-tots are wonderful but Man alive, I really like Ella!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

I too, like the close-up of Charlie! So CUTE!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. Charlie has a huge personality, he can be a pain, but he's the most lovable male out of the 3! 

Charlie:




























Theodore:










She's eating Rice and Veggies! 










Jasper:



















Tilly:










Eating Rice & Veggies!










Squeak:



















^ Whistling to the toys..  LOL

Ella:




























Mali:



















Mali eating Rice & Veggies!

And that's it... ENJOY.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

gorgeous pics...i dont think Charlie is close enough to the lens tho  they are all so beautiful...ty for sharing!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol he'll get closer only that time I told him to back off because he's always posing for the camera.


----------

